# come check out the chatroom



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Will be in the chatroom looking to make friends and pick there brains. In return you can pick my nose lol. Dont you know you can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you cant pick your friends nose. 
Looking for niko, if you have time want to get some info on a canister


----------

